# Chili & Lime Pork Loin Sous Vide....



## SonnyE (Jan 19, 2019)

So... I loved my SV pork loins so much, I decided to do another hunk.
This time, I seasoned it up with Chili Powder, a bit of smoked salt and for a twist some Oregano.
The book calls for 149 degrees for 6 hours. So trying that.
I'm thinking about getting some Pinto Beans and cooking them into a pot of chili.
I liked the *Double Pig Chili with a Chipotle Kick* I made, but want some more traditional Pinto Bean Chili.
So the Pork is cookin as we speak. Just taking a long, hot bath. Seasonings, and for an added twist Lime Juice. *Chili and Lime Porky Pinto Bean Chili*
I wish my Vacuum sealer would hurry up and get back. But I'm Sous _Bagged _cooking in the meantime. I like this easy way to get the cooking done.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 19, 2019)

Sounds like a good combo. Lime always adds a nice surprise into cooking !


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 19, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Sounds like a good combo. Lime always adds a nice surprise into cooking !



I'm a simple man (Some might say Simpleminded Man)
Chili and Lime chips, and Chili Frito's are some favorites.
So Mr. Brainfart (me) suddenly remembered I have some Lime Juice from something else I made.
So I added 2 ounces (60 Ml, Disco) to the bagged concoction.
It's all stuff I like the taste of anyway. So Nutty Professor threw it in.

So far,
1 1/2 tsp (7.39338 ml) Chili Powder
1/2 tsp (2.46446 ml) Smoked Kosher Salt
1 tsp (4.92892 ml) Dried Oregano
2 Ounces (60 ml) Lime juice.

Oh, and 1 lb, 10.5 Oz (0.7512624 Kg) Pork Loin

(I have to list it or I'll forget it.)
So far, it smells good.
Martha Stewart ain't got nothin on me. Well, except more jail experience, I guess. 
And she's cuter, and richer, and...


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 19, 2019)

Well let us know how it turns out and share them pictures! All I did was oven bake some marinaded chicken tonight and insta pot cooked jasmine rice. Think I'll finely dice the remaining chicken and do chicken fried rice :)


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 19, 2019)

Chili and lime pork sounds real good to me Sonny.  Waiting for the final results and your remarks on the amount of lime juice.  I can sure see me using this as a marinade.
Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 20, 2019)

Sonny they have to be done by now, don't tell me you burned them beyond recognition in that SV unit of yours. 

Still waiting....

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 20, 2019)

So how did it turn out?
Al


----------



## dr k (Jan 20, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Well let us know how it turns out and share them pictures! All I did was oven bake some marinaded chicken tonight and insta pot cooked jasmine rice. Think I'll finely dice the remaining chicken and do chicken fried rice :)


The ultra button on the Ultra Instant Pot is the Sous Vide feature and the Max Instant Pot has a Sous Vide button.  I wonder how people like the SV feature.  These smaller vessels like my 6 qt. SV Crockpot create their own convection stirring I can see in mine so a pump/bubbler isn't needed.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 20, 2019)

Spice combo sounds tasty Sonny.  Be interested as to what ya thought of it.  Sounds like another great SV cook ya had there!


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 20, 2019)

Oh Sorry guys.
I pulled it out at 6 hours and set it aside to cool.
I'll be making the chili today, I think. Depends on the Beans. If I go canned, today. I've I go bagged, then overnight. You have to soak them to let them get the farts out of them.
Meanwhile the pork chunk is resting in the fridge.
It smelled great. I love this thang and method.
You can't burn anything.

OK, Ya shamed me into it, and I got as curious as All Y'all seem to be. So I cut it up for you, and taste tested it.
Both my dog and I agree, it's *very* yummy! Not too strong on any particular flavor yet.  (Whew!)
A subtle Chili flavor, and a definite lime influence. Happy with the flavors. Not too much of anything yet. And not Hot or Spicy. But the 2 ounces of Lime Juice (bottled) was a good experiment.
Like I said, I like Chili and Lime chips. So it came to mind that Chili and Lime in some Pork Loin might be interesting. 

Sonny the Mad Scientist in the Kitchen. LOL!

Here's some pictures so you don't think I'm shirking my dooties.







	

		
			
		

		
	
 My Bucket Tank in the sink. (Sorry, sideways picturd)





	

		
			
		

		
	
 The whole roast.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Cut in half, it's done all the way through.










	

		
			
		

		
	
  Cuttin it down. 10" Chef's knife (for size comparison.)






	

		
			
		

		
	
  Back in a glass storage bowl, and covered and back in the fridge.

I decided after having had various sized plastic spring clamps I was done with those. So I got two of these metal ones and I'm much happier with them for now. Strong and stable! 

I think Pork has to be a perfect meat to play with. It's pretty neutral in my opinion, so it marries up with your choices of seasonings.
I plan to pan sear it in my Dutch Oven again. When I cleaned my DO, just some hot water and a soft dish brush and done. Good cure on it.
Dried, warmed, oiled, and stored after cooling. Wonderful stuff! Mines a stove type, no legs or coals rim.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 20, 2019)

OK, I shouldn't go to the store.
I was browsing the canned food isle (also dried foods like beans), of course I just had to get a can of on sale sauerkraut because I like some of it with Polish Sausage, or Kielbasa even.
I found a big can of Bush's Pinto Beans and it was 8 cents an ounce compared to smaller cans at 12 cents. Yep, grabbed one.
Prowling along I finally found dried beans. Trouble is, I found Pinto's, and Black Beans, and Red Kidney beans, too.

The Daughter's neighbor one time was teasing me about making Kraft Macaroni and cheese from a box for the Grand Daughter.
"You don't make 3 cheese Mac and Cheese?" She coyly asks. (Debra is a Gourmet Cook)
"Listen, she's lucky I manage this stuff." I laughed back at her.
What's the connection?
Standing there with a pound bag of Pintos, I get a hair-brained idea, 3 Bean Pork Chili.  So I get Pintos, Black Beans, and Red Kidney Beans, too.
OK, you can probably guess where this train wreck is going.
I had to use my Magnavisor to read the tiny print on the bag. But I opted for the "Preferred" method of boiling for 2 minutes, then cover and let stand for an hour.
So Brainiac me decides to do the 3 bags, together. Woo-Hoo 3 birds with one stone. Or with one pot....

Black beans are like Octopus. You disturb them and they give off ink. Lots of black ink. 
You disturb them in a pot of other beans, they turn those beans weird colors. So the handful on top looked normal, but everything below that has an Octopus Ink tint. So my vision of Pinto's, Black, and Red beans merrily swimming around in a pot of Pork Cube Chili, is more like watching digester tanks at a sewer plant.  Well, at least it smells like chili.
So just close your eyes.

It's simmering away on the range. Lord help me, about 5 quarts of this simmering cauldron of Scratch Chili. Good thing she bought more baggies the other day. I think a good amount of this is going in the freezer.
It tastes like Chili. And it doesn't melt your lips, which is a good thing.
Maybe after it simmers for a week to ten days it'll be presentable. 
Whaddah Ya think?





	

		
			
		

		
	
  Three Bean mix before the boil.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Pork cubes getting their sizzle on in the DO.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Snizzle drizzle, cook and fizzle

I'm still cookin this down. And added some corn starch to try and thicken it.
I think I have about 2 pounds too many beans. FUBAR!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 20, 2019)

Well I always remove some beans when they get soft and mash em up..re add the mashed mess to thicken!


----------



## dr k (Jan 21, 2019)

Black beans stain everything in the pot.  Don't use a wooden spoon if it's not too late. lol


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 21, 2019)

dr k said:


> Black beans stain everything in the pot.  Don't use a wooden spoon if it's not too late. lol



Oh you mean our new Black Bean spoon? The gray lookin one?
In the end I added more Chili Powder by the shake method. tsp, tsp and a half?
It tastes like chili, but way too many beans in it.
Not sure what I'm going to do with this.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 21, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Well I always remove some beans when they get soft and mash em up..re add the mashed mess to thicken!



I was looking at a can of Refried Beans and wondering about them in Chili.
Never did go beyond the wondering stage though...

Any suggestions what to do with this mess?
I don't want to waste any more resources, but I was wondering about some ground beef in an attempt to fix it.

OK, closing the book. Mama sez pack it up. So I put up 5 containers of it (17 ounce) and packed them off to the freezer.
I think they are destined to be Bean Burrito fodder. Too dry for chili. Nice chili flavor.  Smush and mush as needed.
The dog loves it!

And I still love the Sous Vide cooker. Great thing!

(Got a reply from the Ziplock Lady. They expect my sealer to arrive today, turn around in 2-3 days, and head back. I hate warranty repairs as much as shipping.)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 21, 2019)

I'd just eat it. If it tastes good..well. Serve it over rice?


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 21, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I'd just eat it. If it tastes good..well. Serve it over rice?



Oh, I'll eat it Tom. It isn't bad, just too beany.
3 to 1.75 is not the right ratio. LOL!


----------

